# Knock wood: Do you live in a wooden house / a brick house / other material?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Last week we moved from a small brick bungalow (66 m2) to a Finnish wooden lodge (from 2017), which is quite unique in the Netherlands. We love it. (For privacy reasons no photos have been added). Living in wood is a bit more noisy with regard to sound isolation (when it is raining cats & dogs you hear them hitting the roof), but now we enjoy maximum thermal isolation. 

We also had to change from internet provider. In the old situation we had coax cable internet (50 Mbps) + TV + free phone with a total package price of 66 Euro a month, and it was not possible to opt out from TV. In the new situation we have glass fiber internet (100 MBps) + free phone for 36 Euro a month. The TV option would have costed 14 Euro a month, but we hardly watch Dutch TV, so we opted out. 

So what kind of housing do you live in? And what kind of internet connection do you enjoy?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a wood frame brick house. It has an unfinished attic and a stairway to the attic. In a heavy rain you can really hear the rain hit the roof if you stand by the door to the attic. I guess I am used to it having lived all my life in this type of house.

I have some kind of cable coming in the house for internet. That is all I know about the cable.


----------

